# Asus Xonar DX Installieren



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hab nur eine kurze frage, undzwar ist im Lieferumfang das Stromkabel enthalten?? Ich brauch eins was lang genung ist, vim vom linkten Teil des Gehäuses, wo die Karte ist, dass zum rechten Teil, wo das Netzteil ist reicht. Das Kabel müsste ca. 30cm lang sein, ist das solang oder soll ich mir eins kaufen?? Und geb es sowelche Kabel bei Saturn bzw. Media Markt?
Und passt die Karte auch auf einem PCIe 2.0 x16 anschluss rein?? Und ich hab ne 2.1 Stereo Anlage und halt ein Kopfhörer, die ich da Anschließen muss, beide mit Klinkenstecker. Passen beide überhaupt rein oder wie ist das??


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Mai 2012)

Für was benötigst du ein Stromkabel ? Für die Soundkarte 100pro nicht !
Jede PCIe Karte kann in jeden PCIe Slot gesteckt werden, solange die Karte nicht länger ist als der Slot. 
Beispiel : Eine x8 Karte passt nicht in einen x4 SLot - alles Klar, logisch ne 
Aber ein x1 Karte passt in einem x16 SLot.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

ok  und was ist mit meiner 2.1 Stereo Anlage und meinen Kopfhörer?? Kann ich beides in die Soundkarte stecken gleichzeitig?? Weil irgendwie hat die Karte ja nur einen Stereo ausgang. Haben beide Klinken Anschluss


----------



## querinkin (18. Mai 2012)

So stehts auf der Asus Homepage:

Im Lieferumfang enthalten:
- Xonar DX 7.1-Kanal PCI Express-Soundkarte
- Treiber-CD (inklusive Portable Music ProcessorTM Lite und RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA) V6.0.6-Dienstprogramme)
- 1x S/PDIF-TOS-Link-Adapter (optisch)
- Kurzanleitung
 Systemanforderungen:
- Ein freier PCI 1.0 (oder höher) kompatibler Steckplatz für die Soundkarte 
*- Ein freies 4-Pin-Stromkabel vom Netzteil des PCs *
- Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows® Vista (32/64bit) / XP (32/64bit) / MCE2005
 - Prozessor: Intel® Pentium®4 1,4GHz oder AMD® Athlon 1400-Prozessor oder höher
- Arbeitsspeicher: >256 MB
- Freier Festplattenspeicher: >60 MB für das Treiberinstallationspaket
- CD-ROM- oder DVD-ROM-Laufwerk für die Treiberinstallation- Hochwertige Kopfhörer, analoge Lautsprecher oder einen Dolby® Digital™-  oder DTS®-Decoder, um den Hi-Fi-Sound der Karte wiedergeben zu können

> Die Karte braucht ein separates Stromkabel und es ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Zur zweiten Frage: 
Das geht nur wenn du z.B. das 2.1 System direkt an der Soundkarte und den Kopfhörer am Frontpanel anschliesst.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

mhm ok
aber wenn ich das über dem Frontpanel anschließe, hab ich dann nicht schlechterern Sound über den Kopfhörern??


----------



## querinkin (18. Mai 2012)

Den Frontpanel-Anschluss musst du natürlich ebenfalls mit der Xonar verbinden. Dann sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Unterschied bestehen. Habe jedoch öfters im Internet gelesen, dass die restlichen im PC-Verbauten Komponenten, die durch das Gehäuse verlegte Kabel von der Soundkarte zum Frontpanel-Anschluss, stören können. Ob und wie stark das bei dir auftreten kann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Möglicherweise kann dir da jemand anderes besser weiter helfen.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> mhm ok
> aber wenn ich das über dem Frontpanel anschließe, hab ich dann nicht schlechterern Sound über den Kopfhörern??



Das musst Du ausprobieren. Bei mir ist der Sound über das Frontpanel deutlich schlechter, als wenn ich den KH direkt an der Soundkarte anschließe.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2012)

Verteiler 3.5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2 x 3,5mm Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mal hier gucken.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

mhm ok, werde mich mal bei Saturn oder Media-Markt nach so einem Verteiler umschauen. Aber der Sound bleibt unverändert, also wie als wenn ich die Sachen jeweils einzeln in die Soundkarte stecken würde??
Also von der Qualität, etc...


----------



## Pauli (18. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Für was benötigst du ein Stromkabel ? Für die Soundkarte 100pro nicht !
> Aber ein x1 Karte passt in einem x16 SLot.



Besitze selber die Xonar DX. Sie benötigt eine Stromzufuhr. Das ist mit dem beiliegenden Molex Adapter aber schnell und unkompliziert lösbar. Ohne extra Stromanschluss habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Es wird aber überall explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass dieser von Nöten und diese ohne nicht funktioniert. Insgesamt musst du also die Karte in den PCIe Slot stecken und sie mit externem Strom versorgen und ggf. das Frontpanel anschließen (bei mir ist der Qualitätsverlust am Frontpanel auch vorhanden).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja mehr als kurios, das ist die erste Soundkarte die ich sehe die einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss benötigt.
Hatte noch nie so eine, oder gar eine gesehen.
Was kommt als nächstes, eine aktive Kühlung


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Seit ihrem erscheinen, glaube das war so 2007, hat jede Xonar einen Stromanschluss. Eines der neusten Kinder, die Xonar Phoebus, hat sogar einen PCIe 6 Pin Stromanschluss.

Vielleicht sollte da mal jemand über seinen Tellerrand hinaus schauen...

@TE: Du beschwerst Dich in dem anderen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/218460-beyerdynamic-dt990-pro-zu-leise.html das nicht genug Leistung bei Deinen DT990Pro ankommt, ein http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000QY4Y9S/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ist da natürlich nicht hilfreich. Solltest Du da immer beide Geräte anschließen kommt bei beiden weniger Leistung an.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (19. Mai 2012)

und woher soll ich das stromkabel für die sk Kriegen??


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Netzteil?!


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (19. Mai 2012)

ich seh kei Kabel an meinen Netzteil was nicht irgendwo schon gebraucht wird


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Dann Adapter.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Einen solchen Stecker brauchst Du für diese Soundkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls der nicht vorhanden sein sollte hilft ein Adapter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An diesen Anschluss muss der Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sooo schwer ist das doch alles nicht?!!!


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (19. Mai 2012)

ok, hab sie jetzt angeschlossen, läuft auch  Hätte dann noch 2 Fragen
1. Mein Gehäuse hat so welche Anschlüsse, sind zwei Klinken Anschlüsse, wie kann ich die mit der Soundkarte verbinden?? Das Bild ist unten. Kann man denn da Kopfhörer anschließen??
2. Wie kann man im Treiber alles was man verändert hat wieder zurück auf Standart setzen?? Also sämtliche Einstellungen Reseten.


----------



## querinkin (19. Mai 2012)

Das Kabel, welches mit den Klinkenanschlüssen verbunden ist, am Mainboard ausstecken und bei dem passenden Anschluss an der Xonar einstecken...  Im Xonar Audio Center unter "Analog aus" auf "FB Kopfhörer" oder "FP 2 Lautsprecher" umstellen.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Dafür fehlen der DX die Anschlüsse... Wenn Du die benutzen willst musst Du die an den Onboard Sound lassen und diesen auch Aktivieren.
Zum Reset gibt es in fast jedem Treiber Fenster einen Button.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Falsch, die DX hat Frontpanel-Anschlüsse


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Ups, stimmt Sorry!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts im Bild, da muss der Stecker ran.


----------

